# Серге́й



## JonJonJon

Desde España:
 
Estamos adoptando un niño ruso, que se llama *Серге́й*.
No quisiéramos traducir su nombre a Sergio ni Sergi, sino mantener su nombre original.
La duda surge al transcribirlo al alfabeto latino:

<LI class=MsoNormal style="mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1">Serguei <LI class=MsoNormal style="mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1">Sergei <LI class=MsoNormal style="mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1">Sergey 
Sergueï
...
Le agradecería que alguien me aconsejara en cuanto a la manera correcta de escribir el nombre de nuestro futuro hijo ruso.


----------



## Maroseika

Supongo que para que este nombre se lea en español justo como en ruso, hay que escribirlo "Serguéy" [sergey].
"Sergueï" me parece de una manera demasiado complicada. A leerse la sílaba última en "Serguéy" como en "ley" es bastante exacto.
"Sergey/Sergey" no sirven porque ambos se leen con el sonido  en vez de [g].


----------



## JonJonJon

Hola Maroseika:
Veo que eres rusa.  ¿No debería sonar más como Sirguéy?
Lo digo para evitar que suene como Ser Gay.


----------



## Maroseika

Por supuesto, "Sirguéy" sea el mas exacto, pero yo quería que la ortografía se asemejara la escritura rusa. Sin embargo, no he tenido en cuenta que en español las palabras se leen exactamente como se escritan. Por lo tanto cree que tienes razón: la evitación de la minor incomodidad para el niño es el más importante.
No obstante, tu nunca sabes lo que los niños inventarán. Cualquier nombre insólito siempre puede provocar a alguien para mofarse del chico; por ejemplo, "Sir gay" es tampoco agradable... 
A propósito, si necesitas los nombres cariñosos у diminutivos para este nombre - Сергей, - te los podria hacer saber; hay mucho.


----------



## Teena

Yo creo que como dijo Maroseika, "Serguéy" es el mejor de los todos. "Sirguéy" no me suena bien por el "sir".
El nombre de mi papa es Сергей y yo lo siempre escribia "Sergei/y" en ingles.

y lo de "ser gey"..de todas maneras no lo podras evitar, no importa como se escriba...asi suena ese nombre.


----------



## jazyk

Sieguiendo las reglas de acentuación, no se usa la tilde en Serguey (esta versión es la que más me gusta, otra posibilidad sería escribir Serguéi). Es como virrey, Monterrey, etc., sin tilde.


----------



## Maroseika

Quiere lo decir que no hay ninguna manera para marcar el "й" ruso al fin de la palabra?


----------



## .Jordi.

Maroseika, but I think that и краткое is already marked in the transliteration _Serguey_.  Am I wrong?


----------



## Maroseika

Spanish "ley", "virrey" and even English "say" are read as [lei], [virrei], [sei] with very short _, that's why Jazyk, for example, doesn't use tilda in "virrey". The last "y" in all these words is the vowel, and not the consonant as Russian "й".
Therefore, no way to express in due way this final Russian [й] by use of Spanish or English script, I suppose.
It turns out they always will pronounce it as Сергеи (like Plural)._


----------



## jazyk

Y is a semivowel, not a vowel and not a consonant in Serguey and similar words. Besides, I don't think Serguey sounds like Сергеи, but rather like Серге́й. But of course my understanding of Russian phonetics could be faulty (but I don't think it is  ).

Serguéy is unacceptable in Spanish because of stress rules and even if it were acceptable, speakers would make no distinction between Serguéy and Serguey and would pronounce both alike.


----------



## platonov

En realidad no hay discusión. La transcripción del ruso al castellano y al catalán está bien estipulada:

*Serguéi* en castellano
*Serguei* en catalán


----------



## platonov

Cuando digo que no hay discusión, me refiero a que no es opinable la grafía de la adaptación de nombres rusos. La RAE y el IEC aplican criterios claros y sistemáticos para la transcripción del cirílico ruso. 
Entiendo que los hablantes de inglés se atrevan a opinar, puesto que en inglés es el uso mismo el que establece la norma. De aquí el hecho que se encuentren formas de todo tipo en las enciclopedias en lengua inglesa y en las páginas de Internet. En castellano y en catalán tenemos la suerte y la desgracia a la vez de gozar de instituciones que se encargan de la normativización y la fijación de nuestras lenguas. Por todo esto decía que no había discusión…


----------



## jazyk

> En realidad no hay discusión. La transcripción del ruso al castellano y al catalán está bien estipulada:


¿Podrías mostrarnos algún enlace?


----------



## platonov

Puedo daros bibliografía. El opúsculo del IEC está en la red, para el resto de obras no tengo la referencia:

-*Catalán* "Proposta sobre el sistema de transcripció i transliteració dels noms russos al català", en _Documents de la secció filològica III_, Barcelona, IEC 1996.
(texto completo en publicacions.iec.cat/repository/pdf/00000041/00000074.pdf)
-*Castellano*: Julio Calonge, _Transcripción del ruso al español_, Madrid, Gredos 1969; o bien la variante adoptada modernamente en Salustio Alvarado, _Sobre la transliteración del ruso y de otras lenguas que se escriben con alfabeto cirílico_, Madrid, Palas Atenea 2003.
-*Para ambas lenguas*: Helena Vidal, "Some Controversial Questions on Transcription of Russian into Spanish and Catalan", _Anuari de Filologia_, 18/G-6, 121-127, Barcelona, UB 1995.


----------



## jazyk

Bueno, como ya había escrito, Serguéi lo acepto



> Sieguiendo las reglas de acentuación, no se usa la tilde en Serguey (esta versión es la que más me gusta, otra posibilidad sería escribir Serguéi). Es como virrey, Monterrey, etc., sin tilde.



Lo que encuentro inaceptable es Serguéy.


----------



## platonov

Маросейка, транскрипции на AFI дифтонгов в словах l*ey*, Sergu*éi*, Серг*ей* и даже Марос*ей*ка, были бы абсолютно одинаковы: *[ej]*. Это является одним дифтонгом. Графемы не имеют никакого значения в фонетике. Когда речь идет о звуках, надо только слушать, а не читать…


----------



## Maroseika

Todos mis diccionarios ingleses no proponen [ej] para "say", "day" y hasta "later" sino [ei]. 
En cuanto a la fonetica rusa, [й] es el sonido autónomo por todo (el sonido consonante, suave, sonoro, resonante, semipalatal). Y desde luego no hay ningunos diptongos en la lengua rusa, la grafema "ей" marca dos sonidos separados en qualquiera posición ([ej]).
Quizás precisamente ésto explica por qué nos hemos encontrado con el problema mismo: deseíamos expresar dos sonidos rusos por medio del diptongo español; lo es poco probable que sea posible...


----------



## Outsider

[ej] y [ei] son dos formas de transcribir el mismo diptongo.


----------



## JonJonJon

Creo que voy a haceros caso a la mayoría (y a la R.A.E.) y optar por Serguéi.
Maroseika: interesa saber los nombres cariñosos.  Me consta que es una cosa muy habitual en ruso.  Me han dicho algunos para Serguéi durante mi estancia en rusia.  Recuerdo alguno que significaba lobo o gris.
También pensamos en Mishka, ya que el niño parece un osito y estuvo interpretando un papel de osito en una fiesta de otoño en la casa cuna.
Cualquier sugerencia se agradecerá.


----------



## Maroseika

Outsider said:


> [ej] y [ei] son dos formas de transcribir el mismo diptongo.


Si así son las cosas en español, eso no nos remedia - por que no hay diptongos en ruso. Y no hay ningun medio - por lo que se ha aclarado - para marcar el [й] final ruso.


----------



## Maroseika

JonJonJon said:


> Maroseika: interesa saber los nombres cariñosos. Me consta que es una cosa muy habitual en ruso. Me han dicho algunos para Serguéi durante mi estancia en rusia. Recuerdo alguno que significaba lobo o gris.


Creo que tienes en cuenta Серый - Seriy (con r solido y [й] final). Esta palabra significa "gris" en la lengua ordinario y "el lobo" - en los cuentos. Sin embargo, el no es ni cariñoso ni diminutivo, siendo idóneo para la comunicación de amigos.



> También pensamos en Mishka,


Creo que sabes que este nombre es el diminutivo de Mikhail.
En cuanto a Сергей, hay (más o menos a medida del aumente de las caricias):

Сережа - S'er'yozha (el mas apropriado en la cotidianidad en ves de "oficial" o riguroso Сергей).
Сережик - S'er'yozhik
Серенький (S'er'en'k'iy).
Сереженька - S'eryozhen'ka 

' - soft consonant
zh - like in Portugal Tejo


----------



## Kazman

Hola!

I don't know very much Spanish at all, so I'm just guessing at what the question is.  In English, *Серге́й* would be Sergei.  In Spanish, I think it would most commonly be written as _Sergué _(at least that's my version :-} ) in order to preserve the Russian word's sound.


----------



## platonov

Maroseika said:


> … porque no hay diptongos en ruso.



Disculpa pero en ruso, como en la práctica totalidad de las lenguas del mundo, hay diptongos. Otro tema es que la fonología rusa no los interprete como tales (lo que sería igualmente discutible), pero que existen diptongos fonéticos en ruso es algo que no alberga ninguna duda. 

De hecho, el ruso posee grafías simples para determinados diptongos crecientes <е ё ю я> = [je jo ju ja], y tiene una grafía para marcar la semivocal de los decrecientes <й>, que pueden ser [aj ej oj uj]. No existen diptongos con [w] porque históricamente el sonido semiconsonántico se ha fricatizado y es actualmente [v], tanto en posición semiconsonática como semivocálica. 

Repito, pues, que cualquier descripción tipológica moderna del ruso estándar va a contemplar la existencia fonética de diptongos.


----------



## Maroseika

Disculpa a mí también, pero para mí este suena bastante raro: algo como «los científicos lo rechazan, pero no alberga ninguna duda de que yeti existe».
Antes todo, diptong es una combinación de dos vocales en una sílaba, no es así? Y aunque algunas lingüistas consideran [й] como sonido semivocálico, pero ninguno de ellos lo considera como el sonido vocal. Entonces como puede [й] formar un diptongo? 
Luego, según mis fuentes, la lengua proto-eslava había tanto los diptongos (12) como los diptongoidos (24), los que se transformaron al sistema de 16 diptongos al final del período proto-eslavo. En particular, exactamente entonces existan los diptongos con « i » final : ei y oi. Pero estos diptongos llevaban en contraria al ley de la sonoridad creciente, porque sus elementos más sonidos (las vocales silábicas) precedían a los elementos menos sonidos (las vocales asilábicas o sonantes), que resultó en la monoptongización en el antiguo eslavo.
Así todos los diptongos desaparecieron para el período antiguo ruso. Cabe señalar, que el diptongo ei > i incluso lo al final de la palabra (*eitei> ити - идти), es decir –ей en ruso actual no tiene ningún relación a dicho diptongo antiguo.


----------



## Outsider

Kazman said:


> I don't know very much Spanish at all, so I'm just guessing at what the question is.  In English, *Серге́й* would be Sergei.  In Spanish, I think it would most commonly be written as _Sergué _(at least that's my version :-} ) in order to preserve the Russian word's sound.


I'm afraid that spelling would not preserve the Russian word's sound. Unlike in English (where "Sergé" might be read the same way as "Sergei"), you must include the _i_ or _y_.


----------

